# Fish cant swim upright



## davyj0427 (Aug 1, 2010)

Need a bit of help with my fish. I am experienced at keeping fish. Right now I have a Betta in a 32 oz container doing 95% water changes once a day I have a piece of IAL in there with him the water is treated. (This is short term he was in 20 gal until he became sick) Anyway he cant seem to stay upright and is struggling to swim around, he is eating I am giving him 2 pellets a day. It seem like he wants to lay on his side and there is a visible bump near his tail. This has been going on for a few days it started in his 20 gal then I added salt it seemed to get better the next day then worse the day after that. That is when I moved him to the 32 oz. Is it a air bladder matter or could he be constipated I am going to try to feed him a pea tonight to see if it helps. I thought he would be dead by now but he keeps on chugging. Any help would be appreciated, its been a few years since keeping fish so I'm a bit rusty. Thanks

G


----------



## weluvbettas (May 29, 2010)

could you get a pic of this "lump"


----------



## weluvbettas (May 29, 2010)

weluvbettas said:


> could you get a pic of this "lump"


it could be a tumour. wait for codered she has a betta with a tumour


----------



## davyj0427 (Aug 1, 2010)

I tried to get a picture but the camera/fish is not cooperating getting the right angle to show it. I would say its about a 1/4 inch long and is protruding out on both sides of the body of the fish right by his tail fin. It looks like an air bubble inside of him because when he swims down under the water his tail is the first to rise. That is how it looks any way. tried to feed him a pea but he only ate a small amount.
G


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

That's his swim bladder. Is he bloated at all? Like he swallowed a marble?


----------



## davyj0427 (Aug 1, 2010)

No the only place I see on him that is different is that area other then the way he is swimming and the bulge there is nothing wrong with him. By the way thanks for all the replies.
G


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

yeah, sounds like swim bladder disorder. has he been constipated lately? sometime if they get too backed up the pressure will push on their bladder.


----------



## davyj0427 (Aug 1, 2010)

I can't say for sure I haven't actually seen him poop and he was in a big tank with a gravel bottom so I can't see any of his waste. So what can I do for him, I will search out how to fix it but if anyone has had this problem before and could point me in the right direction, that would be great!
G


----------



## davyj0427 (Aug 1, 2010)

After a bit of research I am going to fast him for a few days. That seems to be the standard treatment and I'll go see if I can find some daphnia. I also read that the pea is not good for them now? I have not heard of this before now a few years ago that was the cure all. Thanks for your help I'll post in a few days to let you all know what happened.
G


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

Good luck to you and your boy!


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

The fasting for a few days is a good idea followed by the daphnia. Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

The lumps you are seeing are most likely the caudal peduncle 

How long have you had him, sometimes this is due to a deformed swim bladder or it can be from constipation and the duct is plugged/infected or inflamed.

Holding the food for 3 days and then feeding him half his normal diet in two feeding every other day and adding Epsom salt 1tsp/gal along with 100% daily water changes for 10 days, keep the water temp in the 78F range and cover the top with plastic veggie wrap to help keep the air above the water warm and humid and I would also lower the water level by half to help him swim...this will rule out constipation and clogged/infected duct

I like to pre-mix my Epsom salt 1tsp/gal in a clean 1g jug (milk or OJ jug) to make water changes and correct dosage easier

Epsom salt can be found at most pharmacy Dept like Wal Mart, drug store..etc.....it is cheap and good for you too and flowering plants and shrubs...lol......


----------



## davyj0427 (Aug 1, 2010)

Thanks, I'll get some Epsom salt tomorrow. I have had him for about a month, I bought him at the local pet-co. He was fine for 3 weeks at least before this happened. So far he is still alive and still having trouble swimming he is going on day 2 of fasting and I am doing 100% water changes with treated water. Would aquarium salt and Epsom salt be similar or do you need the Epsom salt. I don't mind getting it but I already have aquarium salt on hand. Thanks again for all your feedback.
G


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Aquarium salt and Epsom salt are two different salts with two different effects-Epsom salt can help with edema/swelling and laxative effects, aquarium salt is great for injuries, wounds, external parasites-both can have an antibacterial/fungal effect, epsom salt is also plant safe when aquarium salt is not with some aquatic plants long term. I would not use either salt with salt intolerant fish-I have used both with salt intolerant fish for dip/bath without problems, but I would not recommend it. I also don't use either long term or over 10days except in some cases.


----------



## davyj0427 (Aug 1, 2010)

Hey all just an update. I am continuing he water changes w/ Epsom salt and I tried to feed daphnia today and he wasn't interested in eating it. He is laying there on the top of the water like he is dead but when I get near him he swims around. He also looks worse then he did I'll keep trying but I am not hopeful. Should I try giving him a pellet he hasn't eaten in 4 days or should I keep trying the daphnia.
G


----------

